# Shoreditch coffee - new plan?



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I am down in shoreditch again for work and am staying towards brick lane. I always go up to Origin for coffee but there seem to be loads of new places. Is there anywhere else I should go instead? I'm thinking of Jago for breakfast. I would be going to craft but sadly they shut down. Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Should I try and branch of department of coffee? Or should i try Modern Society - anyone know? I only have two coffees in me so don't want to waste one and I know origin will be top


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I would try Allpress (Near to Modern society) is another. There's Attendant, Barbour & Parlour, Bulldog, Fix 126, Hoxton grill, Taylor st. etc. There's at least 15-20 places to try within a 15 minute walk.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Grimely - I am up for work pretty frequently so I'm sure will get through them...


----------

